# ipod nano 4g + ipodlinux??????



## kylemsguy (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw on the ipodlinux site that you could run ipodlinux on an ipod 4th generation (chromatic) without support. Could I install it on my ipod 4g or do I have to wait? Any Suggestions?

EDIT: Just to clairify: I went to teh SOURCEFORGE page b/c the main site was down:sigh:. I already tried the windows installer but it says that it cannot find an ipod even though it is plugged in. Plz help.


----------

